# Boxing question.



## jbt33 (Oct 31, 2006)

I am looking into some eastern martial arts and my grandfather said just learn the sweet science and forget all the asian stuff, lol.

My question is how is boxing effective for self defense, I mean it must rely on power and size, hence the weight classes, right?

So anotherwards if someone attacked me who was bigger why would putting up the hands and going toe to toe by a good idea, I think it would be bad, or would it.

I am not being smart or cocky, merely trying to learn, I hear all the time boxing cant be beat for defense, so I ask for some reasoning behind it.


----------



## jbt33 (Oct 31, 2006)

Like to add that along with boxing some good old clinching and wrestling with dirty tactics is being advised.

Makes me think in our reality on the streets these are the skills we use, basic animalistic techinques that are instictive and whenever I see sparring at ma schools I rarely have seen techniques used rather it always looks the same..basics punching, kicks, clinching and wrestling.

Got me thinking now.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 31, 2006)

boxing is good self defense, if a little limited in range.  

boxers used to be what mma guys are today.  their chief advantage was in how they trained:  they hit and got hit all the time, by a guy who meant to hit them, and they added to that serious cardiovascular exercise and some scary footwork.

it wasn't that boxing was better or worse than other options, it was that the culture of boxing produced tough, athletic fighters.

mma does that today.  boxing is still good, just not enjoying the popularity it once did.  if you went and took aikido (which could be called the opposite of mma), but trained as hard as a boxer or mma guy, you'd be enormously effective.

it's not what you train in.  it's how hard you train and who you train with.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 31, 2006)

Size doesn't matter anymore in boxing then it does in other arts.  In other words, it always matters.  Lots of skill can overcome it, but it still matters.  Boxers are just more honest about that 

Anyways, it's a great way to train, one of the best striking systems available IMO.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2006)

jbt33 said:


> I am looking into some eastern martial arts and my grandfather said just learn the sweet science and forget all the asian stuff, lol.
> 
> My question is how is boxing effective for self defense, I mean it must rely on power and size, hence the weight classes, right?
> 
> ...



Boxing is great. (* I do not train it but know those that do *)

It teaches timing and distancing and good basics and good movement. 

As to size, as others have stated, size will always make a difference. If tow people have the smae skill sets and fight the advantage will be to the one who is larger or has a better reach. Yet, if you use your training against others who are not trained, but still bad guys as they are atacking you then Boxing is just fine. 

Some think one needs to be exposed to all ranges which includes weapons to ground fighting, but many arts are about history and preserving, not necessarily practical self-defense. Now can you take what is being taught and apply it? Yes you can, but one would need to find the right art and the right instructor to get what they want. So, what I recommend is look around and see what you think might be fun, for if it is not fun you most likely will not do it, and also find a place you think you can learn at. It coudl be the greatest place for someone else and just not make a connection for you. 

Good Luck


----------



## searcher (Oct 31, 2006)

Some of the hardest hitters I have evr sparred with were in the middle-weight classes.   With enough time and training you can become a good fighter.   The advantage that boxing has is that they have alimited number of techniques that a boxers master.   Developing punching power and hand speed with the ability to read and recognize what is coming is where boxing strength comes from.   At the very least it will give you a good base to stand on.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 31, 2006)

I would say take up Boxing, but, supplement with some of that "Asian stuff", to cover the bases.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 31, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> I would say take up Boxing, but, supplement with some of that "Asian stuff", to cover the bases.


 
Great advice!

Boxing is a great base art. BTW, welcome to Martial Talk, jbt33!


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm with your grandfather on that one. Not other "asian" stuff isn't useful, but basic boxing and wrestling skills are great ways to build your fundamentals.


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2006)

jbt33 said:


> I am looking into some eastern martial arts and my grandfather said just learn the sweet science and forget all the asian stuff, lol.
> 
> My question is how is boxing effective for self defense, I mean it must rely on power and size, hence the weight classes, right?
> 
> ...


 
Boxing can certainly give you some great fundamentals!  You'll learn defense, offense, footwork, bobbing, weaving, and some great strikes.  However, thats pretty much the extent of it.  If you're looking to be more well rounded, I'd suggest taking a look at some arts that address some other areas of SD as well. 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2006)

Boxing is great and I would encourage you to study it.  However it is limited so get some training in other areas.  Good luck.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 1, 2006)

I take Taekwondo and I have taken some boxing classes.  I would like to do more boxing, but it doesn't work into my schedule right now.

Taekwondo gives my more technique to use and more scenerios to use them.  Boxing has less techniques that I can work on more and can be a harder workout.

When looking for an art, I would check to see what is available in your area and what you want to get out if your training.  Then try out the schools around you, because there can be a lot of variation within the arts and the individual arts themselves.  ex.  not only is boxing different then taekwondo, but one taekwondo school can be very different then the one down the street.


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 3, 2006)

Fars as training the handss and learning to move slip weave bob. Boxing is about the best hands training you can get. After you can put that with any M/A training and do you M/A hands better. Any decent boxer can go hand to hand with the best out there in The M/A field. Most MMA people will train somewhat in boxing hands.  Boxing along with 3 to 4 good kicks. Knees clinche and 4 to 5 ground tools You are rather rounded in your tool training. Take the other tools away from The M/A groups And the boxers will out gun Most every person going hands with them. Because boxers train Contact and are in great shape They are something to deal with.


----------



## zDom (Nov 3, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> it's not what you train in.  it's how hard you train and who you train with.



I agree.


----------



## zDom (Nov 3, 2006)

doc clean said:


> but one taekwondo school can be very different then the one down the street.



So very, very true.


----------

